# Free product for new members



## AmericanTest (Oct 8, 2015)

http://ironmagazineforums.com/threads/210255-DAY2-of-7-Days-7-Free-Vials


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 15, 2015)

r u serious? or u just a scammer?


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 15, 2015)

do u mean it..?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 15, 2015)

OP...close this thread...please.


----------



## AmericanTest (Dec 16, 2015)

Promotion is over sorry guys it has been going on for 7 days. one vial each day


----------

